

Ask HN: Anybody Know Any Real-Time Web Stats? - DanielBMarkham

Hi guys,<p>My Google-Fu is weak today, as I have tried to find the answers to these questions and have failed. So I figured I would ask the experts.<p>Anybody know how much volume the real-time web is pumping today? How many tweets there are per day, how many FaceBook updates the average user reads each day, how many new blogs are written each day, or how many news/web articles the average user reads?<p>I need this for my startup business proposal, so any help would be really, really appreciated. Sorry to be so lame -- I guess the information is out there somewhere -- but beats me if I can find it easily.
======
JayNeely
Google: [http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/this-week-in-
search-1...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/this-week-in-
search-1810.html)

Facebook: [http://www.disruptiveconversations.com/2009/09/usa-
today-750...](http://www.disruptiveconversations.com/2009/09/usa-
today-750-photos-per-second-uploaded-to-facebook.html)
<http://www.facebook.com/press/info.php?statistics>

Wikipedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Statistics>

YouTube: <http://ksudigg.wetpaint.com/page/YouTube+Statistics>

Blogs: [http://www.alphablogs.net/article/over-14-million-new-
blog-p...](http://www.alphablogs.net/article/over-14-million-new-blog-posts-
per-day/) [http://technorati.com/blogging/article/day-3-the-how-of-
blog...](http://technorati.com/blogging/article/day-3-the-how-of-blogging/)

Miscellaneous: [http://socialnomics.net/2009/08/11/statistics-show-social-
me...](http://socialnomics.net/2009/08/11/statistics-show-social-media-is-
bigger-than-you-think/)

------
chrisa
I don't know how accurate this is, but this site claims about 490 tweets per
second: <http://www.twitpocalypse.com/>

~~~
ABrandt
Now it says "Current rate is 516 tweets per second". Either the system isn't
exact or the average is climbing at a staggering rate as well...

------
hockeybias
I am aware of <http://www.twitpocalypse.com/> too, but curious as to what
eklse is out there!

